
Analyse Asia Podcast #6: From Adventures to Communities in Southeast Asia - bleongcw
http://blcw.me/1sBUxgP
======
bleongcw
Synopsis for Episode 6: In this episode, Kristine Lauria, the country manager
Elance-oDesk in Singapore joined us for a conversation on her interesting work
in building and managing communities in Singapore (TheList.SG and
Walkabout.SG). Starting from San Francisco, she told the story of her
adventures in Asia through her blog: UrbanHikers. After settling in Singapore,
she created two major initiatives which have infused the culture of community
building and engagement in the Singapore entrepreneurial ecosystem (and they
are still in running today): TheList.SG and Walkabout.SG. She also discussed
her thoughts on Blk 71 and the startup real estate in Singapore, best
practices on community building and engagement and on a larger scale, on her
thoughts about other rising entrepreneurial ecosystems across Southeast Asia.

